# Roadside Encounter



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A U.S. Marine squad was marching north of Baghdad when they came upon an
Iraqi insurgent, injured and unconscious. On the opposite side of the road was
an American Marine.

The Marine was conscious and, as first aid was given to both men, the squad
leader asked the injured Marine what had happened.

The Marine reported, "I was moving north along the highway here, and coming
south was an armed insurgent. We saw each other at the same time and both
of us took cover in the ditches on opposite sides the road.

"I yelled to him that Saddam Hussein is a miserable, lowlife scum bag, and he
hollered back that Ted Kennedy is a good-for-nothing, fat, left wing drunk.

So I shouted that Osama bin Laden dresses and acts like a frigid, mean-spirited
old woman!"

He retaliated by yelling, "Oh yeah? Well so does Hillary Clinton!"

"And, there we were, standing in the middle of the road shaking hands, when a
truck came by and hit us."


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

See, there is hope in this world.


----------



## tbranan (Sep 3, 2006)

That is funny right there, I don't care who you are...:hurah:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> See, there is hope in this world.


Yep, the Democratic party is uniting people all over the world. :lol:


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Yep, the Democratic party is uniting people all over the world. :lol:


Now that THERE's just funny, and I don't care who you are...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Grrr! :grrr: 

Bogy, are you even capable of posting without injecting your misguided political
views into the conversation? As the board's most prolific (read compulsive) poster,
your socialist views are so well known -- you are boring our readers to distraction. :new_sleep 

Out of respect for those of us who enjoy humor just for its own sake, how about
keeping your whacko leftist political views out of the "Laughter" forum and in the
garbage can of unrealistic, unworkable fantasies where they belong?! 

Other than that, how's the family?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Grrr! :grrr:
> 
> Bogy, are you even capable of posting without injecting your misguided political
> views into the conversation? As the board's most prolific (read compulsive) poster,
> ...


Am I the top poster again? I thought Richard King had surpassed me. Lately I only have a chance to post once a day, and sometimes not even that.

Other than that, the family's good, now that you ask. My daughter in Kenya is doing well, she got to meet Barack Obama when he was in Kenya to visit his grandmother, who lives not far from her. My other daughter is in her fifth year of college and will be doing her student teaching this year. (5 years is now the norm for teachers, so much for low expectations for teachers. They also get to pay for 5 years, and in the case of my daughter, her scholarship ended after 4 years.) Son is a senior in hs and is finally starting to take the future seriously. How's your family?


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Am I the top poster again? I thought Richard King had surpassed me. Lately I only have a chance to post once a day, and sometimes not even that.
> 
> Other than that, the family's good, now that you ask. My daughter in Kenya is doing well, she got to meet Barack Obama when he was in Kenya to visit his grandmother, who lives not far from her. My other daughter is in her fifth year of college and will be doing her student teaching this year. (5 years is now the norm for teachers, so much for low expectations for teachers. They also get to pay for 5 years, and in the case of my daughter, her scholarship ended after 4 years.) Son is a senior in hs and is finally starting to take the future seriously. How's your family?


Hmmmm. Actually, it is not the Democrats who are uniting the world, 'W" is doing quite well all by himself.


----------

